# Text aus Datei Lesen



## Dac-XP (10. März 2004)

Hi!

Ich mache HTML noch nicht so lange! Und jetzt wollte ich mal frage, wie man möglichst einfach einen bestimmten Text aus einer *.txt - Datei auslesen kann
Wenn möglich mit Zeilenangabe, damit die Seite den Text direkt aus der Zeil herausliest

Gruß Hacker!


----------



## Command (10. März 2004)

so weit mir bekannt gibt es keien funktion in html die das könnte, aber man kann so was mit php (sogar relativ einfach) machen


----------



## Dac-XP (10. März 2004)

Wenn mir jemand PHP von Anfang an beibringen würde, wär das kein Problem!

Gruß Hacker!


----------



## Fabian H (10. März 2004)

Hacker: Buch kaufen und dir die Zeit zum PHP Lernen nehmen.


----------



## Command (10. März 2004)

dafür gibs 2 möglichkeiten:
1.(die bessere, finde ich) kauf dir ein gutes Php Buch (du wirst hier im forum mit garantie einige empfehlungen finden)
2. mit tutorials (z.b. http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15692&highlight=fwrite )


----------



## Gottox (11. März 2004)

rein theoretisch ist es möglich, Textfiles mit HTML und Javascript auszulesen.

Man läd die Datei in nen versteckten Iframe und liest sie mit document.frames[framename].document.innerHTML aus.

Hab ich allerdings noch nicht getestet, kann natürlich auch sein, dass die document-Instanz garnicht gesetzt wird...


----------



## Surma (11. März 2004)

im neusten JavaScript gibts, so meine ich gesehen zu haben, sogar eine Funktion, um Dateien auszulesen und sogar zu schreiben. Wobei JavaScript doch Userorientiert ist, und man die ganze Festplatte ausspionieren koennte... Bin mir also nicht sicher.


----------



## MickyMouse (12. März 2004)

Ich weis nicht ob Dir das klar ist:
H yper
T ext
M arkup
L anguage

HTML ist eine so genannte Auszeichnungssprache (Markup Language). Sie hat die Aufgabe, die logischen Bestandteile eines textorientierten Dokuments zu beschreiben. Als Auszeichnungssprache bietet HTML daher die Möglichkeit an, typische Elemente eines textorientierten Dokuments, wie Überschriften, Textabsätze, Listen, Tabellen oder Grafikreferenzen, als solche auszuzeichnen.

Kurz und Knapp: Du kannst nur den Aufbau und Inhalt einer Seite (Layout) beschreiben. Es ist keine Scriptsprache
Also aus HTML heraus wird das Problem nicht lösbar. Du musst schon eine Scriptsprache wir php oder javaScript benutzen.
Bei php gibt es die Möglichkeit Textfiles einzulesen.
Hilfe findest Du unter http://selfhtml.teamone.de/ für HTML und für PHP unter http://www.php.net/manual/de/ oder http://www.selfphp.info/


----------



## Gottox (12. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Crock _
> *im neusten JavaScript gibts, so meine ich gesehen zu haben, sogar eine Funktion, um Dateien auszulesen und sogar zu schreiben. Wobei JavaScript doch Userorientiert ist, und man die ganze Festplatte ausspionieren koennte... Bin mir also nicht sicher. *



Du sprichst von Javascript 2.0, oder? - Das ist ne Sprache, die sich meines erachtens nie durchsetzen wird...
Ausspionieren garantiert nicht. Javascript ist keine Sprache, bei der einfach alles ausgeführt wird, was im Quelltext steht, sie läuft in ner Sandbank


----------



## Dac-XP (12. März 2004)

Ich fang gerade an PHP zu lernen! Also werde ich das Problem balf behoben haben!


----------



## Gottox (12. März 2004)

Noch a Bruda!
Welcome in the beautyfull world of the PHP Hypertext Preprocessor


----------



## Dac-XP (12. März 2004)

Ohje, das sieht wirklich aus wie C++!


----------



## Gottox (12. März 2004)

Nur ohne Variablendeklaration, man braucht keine main()-Methode(Is das in C++ eigentlich ne Methode oder ne Funktion?), man kann direkt im HTML-Code PHP programmieren... Soll ich weiter machen?


----------



## Dac-XP (12. März 2004)

Ok, ok! 

main() ist eine Funktion


----------



## Surma (12. März 2004)

Ich meine, dass es in C++ nur Funktionen gibt. Ich hab den Begriff "Methoden" erst ab Java kennengelernt.


----------



## BlackLordOfDragons (12. März 2004)

Methode=Funktion


----------



## Gottox (12. März 2004)

Stimmt nicht...
Methoden stehen in einer Klasse, Funktionen hingegen nicht.


----------



## Dac-XP (13. März 2004)

Meint ihr nicht, dass das das falsche Thema ist 

Gruß Hacker!


----------

